#  > Life & Leisure >  > Relationships >  > Family Matters >  >  Best Laywer for annulment in cebu

## shura17

mga istoryanz, naa mo ma recommend na maau nga lawyer in terms of annulment?
kanang dli pud kaau dako ug singil and na makasalig ta na atimanun ang atoa case.

----------


## shura17

anyone got some info about this?

----------


## shura17

Up basin naa mka tabang dha..salamat

----------


## lloyd_joy

@ TS,

check you PM...

----------


## shura17

Thanks boss..

hulat pud ko ug update sa uban..basin naa sila ma dungang na info aside sa imuha gi hatag..

----------


## Christinemarie77

Atty. Navarro/ sa may Ayala dapit iyang office. 150k - half imo ihatag at first then the other half kay kung mo gawas na ang annulment papers. Pinaka dugay na gyud nang 1 1/2 yr. Maau ni na atty. kay na hire namo ni sya ug nakadaug mi sa kaso. Then mismo siya annulled pud sa iyang first wife.

----------


## shura17

Thank you for the information, unsay complete name niya ug naa ky contact details sa iyaha?



> Atty. Navarro/ sa may Ayala dapit iyang office. 150k - half imo ihatag at first then the other half kay kung mo gawas na ang annulment papers. Pinaka dugay na gyud nang 1 1/2 yr. Maau ni na atty. kay na hire namo ni sya ug nakadaug mi sa kaso. Then mismo siya annulled pud sa iyang first wife.

----------


## ROCK2X

TS kana law office diha dapit sa may chung hua, boyon gani anang rose pharmacy. kana naay dako nga kahoy diha. karaan gani na nga balay. naay law office diha. master na cla about sa family code...mga client nila about ra sa mga ingon ana nga case..
before 50K man to ilang acceptance fee sauna, way back 2007 ambot kaha karon...

----------


## shura17

Boss, any names sa atty. na pwede nato na pangita dha? salamat daan.
Rose Pharmacy na kanang sa cybergate imuha pasabot boss?




> TS kana law office diha dapit sa may chung hua, boyon gani anang rose pharmacy. kana naay dako nga kahoy diha. karaan gani na nga balay. naay law office diha. master na cla about sa family code...mga client nila about ra sa mga ingon ana nga case..
> before 50K man to ilang acceptance fee sauna, way back 2007 ambot kaha karon...

----------


## ROCK2X

> Boss, any names sa atty. na pwede nato na pangita dha? salamat daan.
> Rose Pharmacy na kanang sa cybergate imuha pasabot boss?


ATTY. LIM sa kana law office nga ako gi mensyon. o, diha atbang anang "A laking coffee" nga kan anan. pero kung mo duol ka ngadto. adto raka sa secretary, kay cla ra mag buot kinsa nga abogado mo handle nimu, daghan man gud na cla abogado diha...ang ila ra secretary mo atubang nimu ug mo adto ka. nakahibalo ko ana kay sauna anha man mi magpa perma ug mga cotract document nya naka sturya nako ilang secretary, iyang ingon dili daw kaayo cla mo dawat ug mga kaso nga related sa crime. kana ra bahin anang Family code or mga annulment ug petition for support...Mao na mga ingon ana nga case ilang master.

----------


## jayjaene

Ts naka inquire ka? Pwede ka muhatag ug update? Pls

----------


## shura17

> Ts naka inquire ka? Pwede ka muhatag ug update? Pls


wala pa ky naa pa gawas akoa friend..

----------


## jntio

nako kaila mao pod atty sako migo. dali ra kayo process ma ulitaw/daga dayon

----------


## jayjaene

Kinsa man?

----------


## shura17

> nako kaila mao pod atty sako migo. dali ra kayo process ma ulitaw/daga dayon


kinsa mana? pila pud kaha iyaha rate? any idea?

----------


## jntio

> kinsa mana? pila pud kaha iyaha rate? any idea?


pm lang.sigurado gyud dali kay ako mismo ang witness sa case sako migo

----------


## shura17

cge boss, paki pm ko sa detalye b..salamat daan.




> pm lang.sigurado gyud dali kay ako mismo ang witness sa case sako migo

----------


## shura17

naa pay lain nailhan dha? kanang proven jud ang record na mka tabang ani..

----------


## miramax

> pm lang.sigurado gyud dali kay ako mismo ang witness sa case sako migo


Akoa kay ako mismo petitioner.
Proven and Tested -Validated!

----------


## malditah

Pm ko sa info ug contact details sa atty. please...

Thank you

----------


## Scott Bernard

Kwarta raman kinahanglan jud sa annulment. Ako officemate before iyang total gasto ingon ana gehapon, 150-200k.

----------


## miramax

> Kwarta raman kinahanglan jud sa annulment. Ako officemate before iyang total gasto ingon ana gehapon, 150-200k.


Mao2 jud , mga ing-ana jud budget , pero staggered man sad. During my time ..mga 25K raman upfront payment  for filing fee man siguro toh.
 I filed Y2006 , na grant ang decision Y2009 , unya namatay si former hubby pag 2011.



 @*malditah*

Check your mailbox, sis.  :Wink:

----------


## malditah

@*miramax*, Thank you sis, got it already....


Pila na kaha ang filing fee karun??

----------


## miramax

> @*miramax*, Thank you sis, got it already....
> 
> 
> Pila na kaha ang filing fee karun??


He, he, wako idea rabah sis, but u can inquire and ask for Atty Fionah or Atty Magda , ingna lang gerefer ka sa inyo previous client, he, he.

----------


## malditah

> He, he, wako idea rabah sis, but u can inquire and ask for Atty Fionah or Atty Magda , ingna lang gerefer ka sa inyo previous client, he, he.


hehehe...cge2x. thank you..

----------


## Scott Bernard

> Mao2 jud , mga ing-ana jud budget , pero staggered man sad. During my time ..mga 25K raman upfront payment  for filing fee man siguro toh.
>  I filed Y2006 , na grant ang decision Y2009 , unya namatay si former hubby pag 2011.
> 
> 
> 
>  @*malditah*
> 
> Check your mailbox, sis.


Sayanga gud... hehehe.  :grin:

----------


## cranberry

> Akoa kay ako mismo petitioner.
> Proven and Tested -Validated!


Ms. Mira, naa koy question.. kung mofile kag case nia wlay grounds for annulment kay waste of time and money ra ba jud ang mhitabo? or pngtaan nag way sa lawyer pra mgka-grounds? Thanks daan..

----------


## miramax

> Sayanga gud... hehehe.


Unsay sayang bro? care to elab 




> Ms. Mira, naa koy question.. kung mofile kag case nia wlay grounds for annulment kay waste of time and money ra ba jud ang mhitabo? or pngtaan nag way sa lawyer pra mgka-grounds? Thanks daan..


Sis, sa dili pah  formally e file sa imo counsel ang imo petition , ila man sah na e determine if unsa angay nga grounds. Sumwat undergo paka pre-screening bah as part of the process. Based on the data gathered, anaha pa sila mo assess unsa jud dapat e grounds. 
If ever wala jud marecommend grounds , moprangka man ang abogado nimo sis upon consultation palang.
Unless kung nawng ra jud cguro kwarta ang lawyer nga maski palaumon lang kah bisan imposible.
Sa akoa, It took some time about 3 years jud tungod kay overseas based manko and Its difficult for me to be present in every hearing cge lang ko ask for postponement.

----------


## cranberry

> Unsay sayang bro? care to elab 
> 
> 
> Sis, sa dili pah  formally e file sa imo counsel ang imo petition , ila man sah na e determine if unsa angay nga grounds. Sumwat undergo paka pre-screening bah as part of the process. Based on the data gathered, anaha pa sila mo assess unsa jud dapat e grounds. 
> If ever wala jud marecommend grounds , moprangka man ang abogado nimo sis upon consultation palang.
> Unless kung nawng ra jud cguro kwarta ang lawyer nga maski palaumon lang kah bisan imposible.
> Sa akoa, It took some time about 3 years jud tungod kay overseas based manko and Its difficult for me to be present in every hearing cge lang ko ask for postponement.


Ahhh.. I see.. Katung akong kaila kay gi-ignan nmn daun syag rates nia wa pa gani na-ask kng unsa bay grounds if in case, possible ba gyud.. haha! Anyway, salamat sa pagtubag sis!  :Smiley:

----------


## raissah

> pm lang.sigurado gyud dali kay ako mismo ang witness sa case sako migo


pa pm pod inkasog kinahanglan ko magpa annul ig after sa kasal namo 3 months from now. haha

----------


## jntio

^ daghan kwarta hehe

----------


## medjz

My sis kay 150k iya package.

----------


## malditah

[QUOTE=miramax;17974973]Unsay sayang bro? care to elab 


Sayang cguro in the sense nga namatay c former hubby after sa annulment.....nakagasto ka sa annulment.

----------


## miramax

[QUOTE=malditah;17976343]


> Unsay sayang bro? care to elab 
> 
> 
> Sayang cguro in the sense nga namatay c former hubby after sa annulment.....nakagasto ka sa annulment.


ha, ha, ha, mao bitaw usual comment sako mga friends. 
Wa tay mahimzzz...

----------


## shura17

> He, he, wako idea rabah sis, but u can inquire and ask for Atty Fionah or Atty Magda , ingna lang gerefer ka sa inyo previous client, he, he.



asa mani sila ma contact? pwede ngayo ta ug contact info ani nila..salamat.

----------


## shura17

.. up sa nato...

----------


## bday_hunter

If makakita ug lawyer mam, ang style ana kay ikaw mangusog. Adtoa pirmi office sa court den hatag mga pagkaon para naa pirmi sa taas sa File ang imong kaso ug atimanon pirmi. Kay kung wala, abot jud na pila ka tuig imong kaso. Mao ra sad sturya sa aq amigo.  :Smiley:

----------


## reich.gee

> He, he, wako idea rabah sis, but u can inquire and ask for Atty Fionah or Atty Magda , ingna lang gerefer ka sa inyo previous client, he, he.


hello.. pwd mg ask contact details sa imo ma refer for annulment process? thanks

----------


## phattchoi

Lisud na daw pa annul rn.

----------


## phattchoi

> ngano man boss ??


Kailagan na daw ug doctor boss nga pasado sa board.

----------


## Inta

basin pwde si mary ann castro

----------


## shura17

naa ba d i doctor na dli pasado sa board?

----------


## atchet

pm unya ts if naa naka nakaila nga abogado og naka sugod naba ka...thank you

----------


## shura17

few months nlng paabot para mka uli and mka file...kinsa jud kaha mka tabang ani no na paspas ug dli kaau dako ang gasto.

----------


## gwap0

Sa akong nahibaw an ang kapaspason sa kaso magdepende na TS sa korte kung asa gi file imong kaso. Ang probability sad na ma grantan naa sad na sa huwes kay naay mga huwes na diosnon kaayo dili gyud mo grant kay kung gi usa daw lagi kunohay sa ginoo walay bisag usa na maka buwag




> few months nlng paabot para mka uli and mka file...kinsa jud kaha mka tabang ani no na paspas ug dli kaau dako ang gasto.

----------


## reich.gee

> few months nlng paabot para mka uli and mka file...kinsa jud kaha mka tabang ani no na paspas ug dli kaau dako ang gasto.


Naa kui girefer sa kong kaila.. 150k 20% ang down 5k per month ang remaining.. Yang opisina naa dpt sa sto nino

- - - Updated - - -

Pdng pa sd ko mgfile hopefully early next year..

----------


## shura17

unsa ngan sa atty. ug asa dapit ang sakto location ani?




> Naa kui girefer sa kong kaila.. 150k 20% ang down 5k per month ang remaining.. Yang opisina naa dpt sa sto nino
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Pdng pa sd ko mgfile hopefully early next year..


- - - Updated - - -

Mao lage sad ni ang lisud ug mag pa ka ipukrito ang huwes, ako pangutana ana..just in case n ani nga scenario pwebe ba ni maka file pa ug appeal? 




> Sa akong nahibaw an ang kapaspason sa kaso magdepende na TS sa korte kung asa gi file imong kaso. Ang probability sad na ma grantan naa sad na sa huwes kay naay mga huwes na diosnon kaayo dili gyud mo grant kay kung gi usa daw lagi kunohay sa ginoo walay bisag usa na maka buwag

----------


## slakker

si fiscal castro ang da best when it comes to annulment...

----------


## shura17

> si fiscal castro ang da best when it comes to annulment...


details boss b para ma contact nato ni cya.

salamat.

----------


## gwap0

> si fiscal castro ang da best when it comes to annulment...



Mo agree gyud ko nimo ts.. mao nay pinaka banggiitan diri na abogado sa cebu maski unsa na kaso..hahaha

----------


## shura17

> Mo agree gyud ko nimo ts.. mao nay pinaka banggiitan diri na abogado sa cebu maski unsa na kaso..hahaha


naa mo details ana niya? basin pwede nato na macontact para mkatabang pud nato.

----------


## dangelndisguise

naa pd koy kaila na mga abugado from 100k to 150k ang iyang pangayu  :Smiley:

----------


## wire

@TS, to be realistic lang. Walay annulment case sa pagkakaron na mahuman dayun within 1 year. Though, mao nay plano karon sa Government nato pero wala pa jud na totally ma approve. So, if anyone na mo offer ug less than a year annulled dayun ayaw pag too kay bogus na.. Believe me, my brother is a lawyer 2-3 years mahuman officially ang kaso. And you need to prepare 300K-400k na amount para sa total na imong magasto. Some says more or less 100K, that's bogus, the reality is 300K-400K tanan imong mabayaran. kay ang mga ginagmay na amount strategy ra na para panggasolina, in fact, ang total mo amount ug 300K-400K. Worst case mahimo pana ug 600k.

ing-ana kamahal ang annulment. So, para sa mga magplano magminyo diha, think twice una kung tarong bana ug mga utok inyong pares arun walay mahay in the end.

----------


## gwap0

I beg to disagree bro. I had my marriage annulled in 1 year and 5 months. And i only paid my lawyer for a package price of 150k plus 10k sa registration after sa decision.. 



> @TS, to be realistic lang. Walay annulment case sa pagkakaron na mahuman dayun within 1 year. Though, mao nay plano karon sa Government nato pero wala pa jud na totally ma approve. So, if anyone na mo offer ug less than a year annulled dayun ayaw pag too kay bogus na.. Believe me, my brother is a lawyer 2-3 years mahuman officially ang kaso. And you need to prepare 300K-400k na amount para sa total na imong magasto. Some says more or less 100K, that's bogus, the reality is 300K-400K tanan imong mabayaran. kay ang mga ginagmay na amount strategy ra na para panggasolina, in fact, ang total mo amount ug 300K-400K. Worst case mahimo pana ug 600k.
> 
> ing-ana kamahal ang annulment. So, para sa mga magplano magminyo diha, think twice una kung tarong bana ug mga utok inyong pares arun walay mahay in the end.


- - - Updated - - -

I beg to disagree bro. I had my marriage annulled in 1 year and 5 months. And i only paid my lawyer for a package price of 150k plus 10k sa registration after sa decision.. 



> @TS, to be realistic lang. Walay annulment case sa pagkakaron na mahuman dayun within 1 year. Though, mao nay plano karon sa Government nato pero wala pa jud na totally ma approve. So, if anyone na mo offer ug less than a year annulled dayun ayaw pag too kay bogus na.. Believe me, my brother is a lawyer 2-3 years mahuman officially ang kaso. And you need to prepare 300K-400k na amount para sa total na imong magasto. Some says more or less 100K, that's bogus, the reality is 300K-400K tanan imong mabayaran. kay ang mga ginagmay na amount strategy ra na para panggasolina, in fact, ang total mo amount ug 300K-400K. Worst case mahimo pana ug 600k.
> 
> ing-ana kamahal ang annulment. So, para sa mga magplano magminyo diha, think twice una kung tarong bana ug mga utok inyong pares arun walay mahay in the end.

----------


## lloyd_joy

^ ka barato gud ana... ug pas2x pa gyud... when ka nag file? wla'y palya ang tanan sched sa imohang hearing?

usually, lain man ang bayad ing dawat sa lawyer sa atoang case, then ang mga docs like affidavits... ug uban mga bayranan pa... plus sa registration/ update sa atoang status after the decision... after ni sa Sol Gen...

akoa, more than 4 yrs man before nahuman... balig 6x na reschedule and hearing along the way kay wala'y Judge or wala'y fiscal... then 3 ~ 4 months and reschedule sa hearing na ma mapalyar... tsk tsk tsk

----------


## shura17

Boss, kinsa ang abogado nimo ani and naa ka contact information? mangayo ko boss.




> I beg to disagree bro. I had my marriage annulled in 1 year and 5 months. And i only paid my lawyer for a package price of 150k plus 10k sa registration after sa decision.. 
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I beg to disagree bro. I had my marriage annulled in 1 year and 5 months. And i only paid my lawyer for a package price of 150k plus 10k sa registration after sa decision..

----------


## dangelndisguise

> @TS, to be realistic lang. Walay annulment case sa pagkakaron na mahuman dayun within 1 year. Though, mao nay plano karon sa Government nato pero wala pa jud na totally ma approve. So, if anyone na mo offer ug less than a year annulled dayun ayaw pag too kay bogus na.. Believe me, my brother is a lawyer 2-3 years mahuman officially ang kaso. And you need to prepare 300K-400k na amount para sa total na imong magasto. Some says more or less 100K, that's bogus, the reality is 300K-400K tanan imong mabayaran. kay ang mga ginagmay na amount strategy ra na para panggasolina, in fact, ang total mo amount ug 300K-400K. Worst case mahimo pana ug 600k.
> 
> ing-ana kamahal ang annulment. So, para sa mga magplano magminyo diha, think twice una kung tarong bana ug mga utok inyong pares arun walay mahay in the end.


 @*wire*, naa koy friend na nagfile unya in a year lang, approved dayun. though naabut gyud to ug 150k t0 200k ang iyang nagasto.
my realtor is also a lawyer even her siblings. 

ang longivity sa approval is depende man gyud na sa kaso, case to case basis.

----------


## shura17

Kinsa iyaha lawyer boss? naa ka info?




> @*wire*, naa koy friend na nagfile unya in a year lang, approved dayun. though naabut gyud to ug 150k t0 200k ang iyang nagasto.
> my realtor is also a lawyer even her siblings. 
> 
> ang longivity sa approval is depende man gyud na sa kaso, case to case basis.

----------


## medjz

Hi guys! My sis is a lawyer and recently naa sya client nga na grant na jud. 150k-180k iya package. But 2-3 yrs jud to tungod cgeg cancelled ug puno ang court diri sa city.  If sa province basin shorter ra. Pm lang nku. Thanks

----------


## shura17

> Hi guys! My sis is a lawyer and recently naa sya client nga na grant na jud. 150k-180k iya package. But 2-3 yrs jud to tungod cgeg cancelled ug puno ang court diri sa city.  If sa province basin shorter ra. Pm lang nku. Thanks


unsay name sa imuha sis boss? kana na package rate tanan2x na jud na? wala nay lain pang expenses?

----------


## disomniac

My wife said she wants an annulment - well I said let me know ur terms, but before anything else consider the expenses which can be use to prepare our child's education instead . women now a days

----------


## shura17

up ta ni b...basin naa pay mka recommend dha ug atty.. thanks..

----------


## Christinemarie77

Sorry for a 2 yrs late reply. 😅 Karon raku naka open ug balik sa akong account diri. Anyway if youre still interested please send me a PM. And i'll give you more information about the topic. 😊

----------


## medjz

Sori wala nku nakavisit daun sa thread, e pm nalang guys if naa mo inquiry so i can give her contacts or if u will be up for a meeting. My sis said all in nana fr filling until mahuman.  :Smiley:  thanks

----------


## Shanjen

> Sori wala nku nakavisit daun sa thread, e pm nalang guys if naa mo inquiry so i can give her contacts or if u will be up for a meeting. My sis said all in nana fr filling until mahuman.  thanks


hi mam ask lang ko pila na k cases iya nahandle possible ba nga less than a year lang ang process? thanks

----------


## Shanjen

> Atty. Navarro/ sa may Ayala dapit iyang office. 150k - half imo ihatag at first then the other half kay kung mo gawas na ang annulment papers. Pinaka dugay na gyud nang 1 1/2 yr. Maau ni na atty. kay na hire namo ni sya ug nakadaug mi sa kaso. Then mismo siya annulled pud sa iyang first wife.


hi mam... good afternoon. mam pwede ko mangayo ug contact ni atty navarro? pwede ko mangayo? thanks

----------


## wafohon219

Up...

mangayo ko names sa inyo nailhan nga atty's nga trusted & proven sa annulment...pls help guys

----------


## wafohon219

Saka...

Help guys...badly need jd og atty. nga tested sa annulment, pls help...slamat

----------


## o_bama

Atty. John Dennis Fernandez.proven and tested.

----------


## wafohon219

asa kha ni iyang office TS?

----------


## wafohon219

Up...

still looking for proven and tested Atty. for annulment...pls help

----------


## guryo123

> Atty. John Dennis Fernandez.proven and tested.


Asa iya office? Naa ba siya contact number or email? Thank you!

----------


## wafohon219

Up........

----------


## mikky

Try Atty Mendoza, wa pa jud mapildi sa annulment ... 5112619 iya number tingali.

----------


## wafohon219

> Try Atty Mendoza, wa pa jud mapildi sa annulment ... 5112619 iya number tingali.



tested nani TS?

----------


## mikky

> tested nani TS?


in-ana jud kay wa gali mapildi, so tested na jud. try lang, i mean storyahe una siya kung magkasinabtanay mo or makauyon ba ka basta mao na akong nahibaw-an nga attorney nga nag-specialize jud annulment.

----------


## juleskiboi

di man na sa lawyer alone guro maka sulti ta nga maayo kay wa jud mapilde, one of the biggest obstacle sa annulment proceedings kay ang judge pud, if anti annulment/pro-marriage na nga judge, good luck. 

i'd say kabalo jud na sya nga lawyer tingale kay kabalo naman na sila kinsa mga judge ang dili kaau uyon anang magpa annul (hence, lesser chance of winning), if ever ma raffle ang case sa kadto na judge, ila ra ng i-withdraw para ire-raffle. IMO only

----------


## Bangkilan

*What* if ang mo annul mismo 

maoy imong e puli sa imong partner 

so libre na ang annulment.  :Shocked:

----------


## jaycel95

> Hi guys! My sis is a lawyer and recently naa sya client nga na grant na jud. 150k-180k iya package. But 2-3 yrs jud to tungod cgeg cancelled ug puno ang court diri sa city.  If sa province basin shorter ra. Pm lang nku. Thanks


mam/sir pwedi po makahingi ng contact number ng sister nyo? ASAP Sana thank you.

----------


## manoy15

I think wala pakayo ka dungog if nia lawyer for annulment sa cebu. Manila noon morag daghan2 na didto. Pero i guess any lawyers can, or must be specific to a family lawyer lang jud. Whatever it is, im not familiar.

----------


## taho_maxxi

> Hi guys! My sis is a lawyer and recently naa sya client nga na grant na jud. 150k-180k iya package. But 2-3 yrs jud to tungod cgeg cancelled ug puno ang court diri sa city.  If sa province basin shorter ra. Pm lang nku. Thanks



Halooo. May I know your sis' details, please?  :Smiley:  Thank you so much!

- - - Updated - - -




> Atty. Navarro/ sa may Ayala dapit iyang office. 150k - half imo ihatag at first then the other half kay kung mo gawas na ang annulment papers. Pinaka dugay na gyud nang 1 1/2 yr. Maau ni na atty. kay na hire namo ni sya ug nakadaug mi sa kaso. Then mismo siya annulled pud sa iyang first wife.


Hi miss, puede ko mangayo sa complete name and address ni Atty Navarro?  :Smiley:  Salamat kaayu!

----------


## jaycel95

pahingi po contact number and complete name.thanks.

----------


## lonewoulfe

> Hi guys! My sis is a lawyer and recently naa sya client nga na grant na jud. 150k-180k iya package. But 2-3 yrs jud to tungod cgeg cancelled ug puno ang court diri sa city.  If sa province basin shorter ra. Pm lang nku. Thanks


... hi, can i get the details please contact number & email on PM thanks

----------


## gwap0

Good thing na grant gyud akong annulment..  Its nit easy to be tied with someone yoy despise..

----------


## RayGunz

unsa kahay mas lami noh.. wedding cake or annulment cake?

----------


## MikeTruck

An attorney at law or attorney-at-law is typically abbreviated to attorney in everyday conversation. An attorney is considered the official name for a lawyer in the United States. The first known use of the term attorney-at-law was in 1768. An attorney-at-law is defined as a practitioner in a court of law who is legally qualified to prosecute and defend actions in such court on the retainer of clients. The English word attorney has French origins, meaning a person acting for another as an agent or deputy. An attorney actually practices law in court whereas a lawyer may or may not. An attorney has passed the bar exam and has been approved to practice law in his jurisdiction. In other common law jurisdictions around the world such as England and Wales, more specific distinctions are drawn. There, they differentiate between those who practice law in court and those who do not by the use of terms such as solicitors, barristers, and advocates. In other countries, public notaries are also distinguished from attorneys. A solicitor is a lawyer who deals with any legal matter. Typically, they dont appear in court but prepare legal documents and work directly with clients providing legal advice. Historically, the term solicitor was used in the United States. It was referred to lawyers who handled cases in a court of equity. Whereas attorneys, at that time, only dealt with cases in a court of law.

----------


## BenjaminH

Not sure that nowadays we can find good lawyers everyone is looking for money and help only when you pay more, sad but true...

----------


## BenjaminH

> Sorry but I disagree. Maybe you have had a bad experience but it is not the same as everyone. You have made a bad stereotype. To be honest I do agree that nowadays is very hard to find a person who will really help you and give good advice but it is possible and I know this 'cause my mom found one of them. She had some problems with the house documents. She was on a step to lose her house and these guys were the last chance blclawcenter.com and they helped. It was a miracle. They worked very hard and really helped my mom. I'm very thankful because now my kids have a house with a big garden where they visit their granny.


Maybe you were that lucky man wiht a great experience, but believe me we, with bad tories, are more than you, wiht the good one

----------


## crush_23

maypa dri nikuha ug lawyer ..

taud2 naman amoa .wa pa may resulta ay wa man sad koy naamot sa bayad.hahah.toinks

----------


## minglovesbeec

Hi, active pa ni nga thread? i need help please? Can someone suggest a good lawyer for annulment?

----------


## bismarc123

No matter the field, a good attorney is mandatory if you even want to dream about a win. A few years ago I needed a lawyer cause I was involved in a car accident and the insurance company didn't want to cover any part of it, even though I had absolutely no fault in any way. The first lawyer I went ith only made everything worse, so trust me, there are bad ones out there also, but the car accident attorney that I got to fix the problem managed to get me a good sum of money even though I took my mind off of it after the first one messed everything up. Research the firm you wanna go with cause there are some amazing ones out there.

----------


## abragred

> No matter the field, a good attorney is mandatory if you even want to dream about a win. A few years ago I needed a lawyer cause I was involved in a car accident and the insurance company didn't want to cover any part of it, even though I had absolutely no fault in any way. The first lawyer I went ith only made everything worse, so trust me, there are bad ones out there also, but the car accident attorney that I got to fix the problem managed to get me a good sum of money even though I took my mind off of it after the first one messed everything up. Research the firm you wanna go with cause there are some amazing ones out there.


My friend was just looking for this information. Thanks

----------


## lovetilt

Hello! Have any of you ever had to deal with debt due to a car accident? I recently got into this situation and for a long time I did not know what to do until I was advised to read this article about accident caused debt https://attorneydebtfighters.com/car...ads-bankruptcy 
I strongly recommend that you read it if you find yourself in a similar situation. Hope I helped you.

----------


## egglejan

I've never worked with lawyers! It must be expensive!

----------


## basingset

> I've never worked with lawyers! It must be expensive!


If the husband and wife do not have any special claims against each other, it is quite possible to file for divorce on your own. If, however, there is a conflict between the spouses about the division of property or a dispute about children, it is better to find a lawyer in advance. Most law firms indicate the site of a wide specialization. So do lawyers who work alone, for example, https://ucmjdefense.com/attorneys/al...n-partner.html . But in divorce disputes, it is important to know the nuances of family and civil law. Therefore, it is better to prefer a lawyer who specializes in divorce. When choosing a lawyer, focus on the average price in the region! Be careful!

----------

